# Is it just me, or does no one like holiday packing????



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Aaaaggghhh.......  

It's driving me up the wall and does everytime we go on holiday, I seem to spend weeks planning & buying new things, ensuring that me, my lovely other half  & my gorgeous step daughter (who will come to ours with nothing other than the clothes on her back) have everything we need, suntan lotion, sun hats, toiletries, new clothes, things to keep little one entertained, etc, etc, etc, whilst my other half thinks that if he has 4 T-shirts, a couple of pairs of jeans and a pair of shorts he'll be fine  

So this time I was determined to be more prepared, and yet here I am less than 18 hours before we fly and I am completely stressed out and the whole house looks like a bomb has hit, my head is spinning with all of the things we need to remember, giving keys to parents, ensuring everything is locked, printing out hotel vouchers, photocopying insurance and passport info, lights on timer, have we got everything, money etc, as well as still having ironing to do, stuff to pack and sort out, then of course we will have the same old argument just as we leave, about the cases weighing far too much and it looking like we are going for a month!!!   and I have really tried this time to only take what I know I will wear, and only light clothes, but it's all the toiletries, the sun cream and so on and so on, so is it just me or do you all get stressed out before a holiday especially with all the packing and sorting and checking? 

I would be grateful for and good tips or ideas, especially around cutting down on weights and amounts.  

I still have loads to do, including fitting in time to de-fuzz and slap on some fake tan and condition my hair before bed!! 

Love Felicity xxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Felicity

It might be too late as you're probably one your way to your holiday, but this is what my dh does and I have found it to be very calming way to start our holidays! (have just come back from 2 weeks in Spain)

We plan a list, write down everything we think we need to take with us, we organise our cat sitter a month in advance (live in and we pay him £100 for the privilege  ) that way plants get watered, cats get loved and we know the house is secure. Dh gets all the documents, travel insurance, passports, tickets etc and he carries all of these, as I seem to get into a tizzy on the day-less stress if he has all of that organised.

I do get stressed with all the last minute things, have I got enough suntan lotion etc but everytime we go away I pack way too much and never wear/use it, next time am packing a few sarongs, 2 dresses, suntan lotion and basic toileteries

Hope you have a lovely holiday hun  

Larkles
xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I must admit, I don't mind getting ready for holidays but hate it when we get home and have to unpack it all!  I have just returned form week scout camp followed by week in our touring caravan on a holiday park and did not come home in between (met hubby there) so i did a load of washing at the laundrette so prevent smells   Now i have clothes and caravan to sort out before dashing off for a couple of days later in the week.

I am more stressed getting organised for scout camp because i must not forget anything, can't eat without mess tins and no general stores on scout sites so stck if forgotten anything and would also look a plonker!    Dh hates it when i am going to camp and cant wait to get rid of me, not just the stress i am causing..the sooner i go the sooner i am back if you know what i mean!


----------

